# Why I can't get away from Froyo on the Thunderbolt



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

This pic says it all... and I can't get half of this with a Ginger rom.

80% after 12 hours!

Running newest radio, with 1.66.605.2 Base, stock battery


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> This pic says it all... and I can't get half of this with a Ginger rom.
> 
> 80% after 12 hours!
> 
> Running newest radio, with 1.66.605.2 Base, stock battery


that's not a huge stretch on wifi..

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Preview 3 for me I'm 12 hours still at 88% wifi as well stock kernel no OC and runs smooth as butter better then froyo imo


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

As hotelmrrsn said, on wifi, that's not a big deal. I've gone 10 or so hours on wifi and not broke below 90.

CM7 ftw!

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

"R1Lover said:


> This pic says it all... and I can't get half of this with a Ginger rom.
> 
> 80% after 12 hours!
> 
> Running newest radio, with 1.66.605.2 Base, stock battery


It would have been more awe inspiring had you included what aaps and services were using what percentage of the battery. I can get well over 24 hours if I just turn on wifi and only touch it 3 times to check the time all day.


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

"JacksWastedTime said:


> It would have been more awe inspiring had you included what aaps and services were using what percentage of the battery. I can get well over 24 hours if I just turn on wifi and only touch it 3 times to check the time all day.


^^^yea he's right. Unless u click on the battery usage so we can see, its not so impressive. Anyone can achieve this if they only check the time here and there throughout the day


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm over 35 hours on gingeritis 3d so not to impressed froyos ship has sailed and sense 3.0 is pretty amazing


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

From what I see you might as well upgrade to Das Bamf.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i was happy when i got 16 hours on my battery yesterday. i usually get around 13hrs or so. even if i could get 24 hours of life out of a froyo rom, i would still run a GB rom. simply because i love the GB sense features, and i have a spare battery or a charger with me at all times.
with OEM batteries being so cheap, i cant believe everyone complains about battery life still....lol


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

JacksWastedTime said:


> It would have been more awe inspiring had you included what aaps and services were using what percentage of the battery. I can get well over 24 hours if I just turn on wifi and only touch it 3 times to check the time all day.


I took a shot of that as well, but there was an issue with twitpic at the time so I didn't post it, I added it now, both were taken at the same time. This is with normal use, and not just sitting idle.



JayrFlow said:


> ^^^yea he's right. Unless u click on the battery usage so we can see, its not so impressive. Anyone can achieve this if they only check the time here and there throughout the day


It's posted now



dstu03 said:


> I'm over 35 hours on gingeritis 3d so not to impressed froyos ship has sailed and sense 3.0 is pretty amazing


If that is a stock battery than that is amazing, I can't get more than 10-12 hours with any ginger rom, but I also use my phone and its not sitting idle all day.



MrKleen said:


> From what I see you might as well upgrade to Das Bamf.


I have ran bamf many times, while it's an awesome rom, the battery life is about half of what I can get running this rom. Something to keep in mind is everyone uses their phone differently, some have one email to check email, some have 5, some check every half hour, some every 5 minutes etc... comparing one person to another isn't really accurate. My post was to show that I get about double the battery life on this froyo version compared to the best ginger based roms out there. I hope in time that changes as I love sense 3.0 and miss it dearly, but I have to have a phone that I can use and not leave on the charger all the time as well.

All the testing I have done, I have done with both my phone and my wife's we both use the phone differently, but the results on this rom vs ginger roms are the same. She is typically at about 80-90% after 14-16 hours as she doesn't use hers much.


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

I would agree. Gingerbread has been a disaster compared to Froyo. Agreed that the newest leak is MUCH better than the earliest ones.. but still nowhere close to being as stable and solid as Froyo.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

While there's some kinks to be ironed out, to be sure, I wouldn't call Gingerbread a disaster. I'm running a GB ROM right now that's very stable and solid.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> I would agree. Gingerbread has been a disaster compared to Froyo. Agreed that the newest leak is MUCH better than the earliest ones.. but still nowhere close to being as stable and solid as Froyo.


maybe i dont know what "stable" means...but i have absolutely no problems with my sense GB roms (minus the upside down FFC in video chat cured by turning the phone landscape)
no reboots, solid connection all the time, 4G is strong as ever, just as good battery life as stock Froyo, never run into hesitation or lags. please explain what stable means...because the latest GB ROMs are just as 'stable" as the froyo roms i ran.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> maybe i dont know what "stable" means...but i have absolutely no problems with my sense GB roms (minus the upside down FFC in video chat cured by turning the phone landscape)
> no reboots, solid connection all the time, 4G is strong as ever, just as good battery life as stock Froyo, never run into hesitation or lags. please explain what stable means...because the latest GB ROMs are just as 'stable" as the froyo roms i ran.


If you like to flash roms... try running this, and then compare it to what you have running now, same usage etc. Then post up your results for us to see.

Use the latest radio as well

CLICK HERE to download


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

You should be using the roms that use the latest leak as there base and still using the stock kernel included with that base. The battery life on these rooms is far superior to froyo imo. With no use you can easily make more than a day on standby, lite use about 12 hours, I have been using my phone all day with 4g on and on forums and reading and just broke 16% left. I would never been able to accomplish much more than 4 hours on froyo with damn near solid use and only 10 minutes of charging. I usually don't post on threads like this but to say froyo is better, I beg to differ..... Just my two cents anyway.

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> You should be using the roms that use the latest leak as there base and still using the stock kernel included with that base. The battery life on these rooms is far superior to froyo imo. With no use you can easily make more than a day on standby, lite use about 12 hours, I have been using my phone all day with 4g on and on forums and reading and just broke 16% left. I would never been able to accomplish much more than 4 hours on froyo with damn near solid use and only 10 minutes of charging. I usually don't post on threads like this but to say froyo is better, I beg to differ..... Just my two cents anyway.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


You must not have every tried this base than... with normal use those are my stats.... with any ginger based rom I get half of that with the same usage. Hence the reason for this thread, sharing what I have found from many roms I have tested and ran. This one kicks ass in the battery department!


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> If you like to flash roms... try running this, and then compare it to what you have running now, same usage etc. Then post up your results for us to see.
> 
> Use the latest radio as well
> 
> CLICK HERE to download


your missing rom/ after thunderbolt in your link. new link: http://www.exactservers.com/thunderbolt/rom/exactrom/ExactRom1.2.5.zip


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

whoops... fixed... thank you!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> maybe i dont know what "stable" means...but i have absolutely no problems with my sense GB roms (minus the upside down FFC in video chat cured by turning the phone landscape)
> no reboots, solid connection all the time, 4G is strong as ever, just as good battery life as stock Froyo, never run into hesitation or lags. please explain what stable means...because the latest GB ROMs are just as 'stable" as the froyo roms i ran.


Thats only a specific kernel that screws up the FFC. Ziggys kernel and the stock kernel have the FFC how it should be.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Thats only a specific kernel that screws up the FFC. Ziggys kernel and the stock kernel have the FFC how it should be.


still have the issue with oovoo (my video messaging app of choice) I think. I could be wrong. I am using imoseys latest kernal now though.

either way, everyone is different. What works for you may not work for me. In the end we all run what we want to run. I run a sense 2.1\ hybrid rom simply because I like the combo, it is pretty good on battery life, and I dont have to worry about battery life since I am near a charger all day and I have a spare handy if I am going to be away for ever 15 hours.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have given up on battery management and just go with ROMs that hold my interest, which currently is Gingeritis 3d. Amazing eye candy and it is sure to impress anyone who sees it. Plug in whenever I have a chance and carry a spare battery gets me thru the day. It took me a while to get to that point, but that is where I am now. Subject to change.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

That's how I was with my original droid. That feeling carried over to my Thunderbolt ( and me wanting to purchase it). I just don't care about battery life, and the 4G and performance of the phone are wonderful


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"Turdbogls said:
 

> still have the issue with oovoo (my video messaging app of choice) I think. I could be wrong. I am using imoseys latest kernal now though.
> 
> either way, everyone is different. What works for you may not work for me. In the end we all run what we want to run. I run a sense 2.1\ hybrid rom simply because I like the combo, it is pretty good on battery life, and I dont have to worry about battery life since I am near a charger all day and I have a spare handy if I am going to be away for ever 15 hours.


Yes it would still be there because that is not one of the kennels I said fix the issue.


----------

